# If we hung out together?



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

If people with severe ibs-d, like us guys went out together for the day in a car, would we be less anxious? as knowing deep down that we were all feeling the same way? If one of us had nipp off for a poopy then it would be fairly normal to us.If the people I socialised with had this problem then I think the anxiety and embarassment of being caught short would decrease? anyone agree?


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I have IBS-C, but even I can relate to feeling less anxiety going on a road trip if I was in a car full of people with IBS. That's actually a very nice vision to think about.







Would probably feel a whole lot more comfortable know that if I have an attack and wasn't paying attention to bathrooms, the other 2-3 people in the car were. lol


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Haha, I definitely agree. I have a roommate this year who has stomach problems as well, and when it's just us in the room we're free to discuss everything going on with our stomachs like it's nobody's business...but as soon as anyone else is around, any words involving any type of stomach problems are taboo







.


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

I know what you mean, except I would probably end up with silly anxiety over the thought that what if we all have to go urgently and the gas station only has one bathroom!


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

mel i feel the same way!KJH498, atleast you CAN travel in a car with others. I cant even go a mile as a passenger without getting nervous anxiety!That is why i drive myself, and i try to travel at night if possible (so i can pull over anywhere if need be..not only restrooms if you know what i mean!)."Going outdoors, is like a slice of heaven"IBS


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

I totally think that it's easier when I hang out with people who at least know what's going on. I haven't been able to travel for a year, but last weekend I went to Vancouver,(to watch the canucks, yay!), and stayed in a hotel with my brother and two of my friends who are so understanding, and everything went fine. I had to wake up four hours before everyone else, just so I could be ready to leave the same time as them, but I was fine. Also, if your friends know what's going on, and you feel anxious, they can help you through it.


----------

